# This is ABSOLUTELY Disgusting.



## FatAndProud (May 11, 2007)

break.com/index/the-power-of-photoshop.html

Seriously. I think she looked better before.


----------



## Kaz (May 11, 2007)

They made her look a bit anorexic and ill.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 11, 2007)

It's more sad than anything.  This world has gone mad.


----------



## Tooz (May 11, 2007)

"This video shows the real power of Photoshop by turning a big fat chick into a tiny hot little model. The same effect can be achieved by drinking 8 shots of tequila."

...


----------



## Kaz (May 11, 2007)

Esp. with this one comment :-

Are you sure this isnt in reverse?:
Why the hell would a fat chick pose in something like that?


----------



## Tooz (May 11, 2007)

Also, though, I think it's cool in a way that you can do that with photoshop. While I think what the person is DOING is lame, I wish I had that much skill.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 11, 2007)

*shrug*, it didn't bother me with her at either size - though they made her look a bit prepubescent, which is disturbing. 

Fascinating watching it in-process... I always wanted someone to photoshop me that way, just so I could see what I'd look like at a completely different size.


----------



## Kaz (May 11, 2007)

Yeah can imagine him getting all these bbw piccies now, Saying please do what you did to her but less ill thanks.

Don't think i would look right skinny anyways


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 11, 2007)

Photoshop is amazing and can be helpful...but used in this particular way, it's sort of disheartening to me.


----------



## imfree (May 11, 2007)

.......I'm kind'a thinking, actually, Photoshop is just a digital tool that
can used to create an image that a person would already have in his/her mind's
eye. I really wonder about that guy's mind, making a reasonably healthy and
normal looking woman into an image of an anorexic, underage, and even boyish
looking one. It's as if the guy wants to mutilate women, kind'a.


----------



## Brit (May 11, 2007)

Someone should retaliate by taking a pic of a thin girl and videoing a Photoshop of her being morphed 300 pounds bigger.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 11, 2007)

Brit said:


> Someone should retaliate by taking a pic of a thin girl and videoing a Photoshop of her being morphed 300 pounds bigger.



It seems harder to make that seem realistic. I've seen what I've consider great work done, but it isn't as common as I would hope. As for a counterattack: It might work... maybe.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 11, 2007)

i don't think it's lame at all...we're allowed to morph skinny celebrities into fat ones for our taste but vice versa is "disgusting?" yeah this person's obviously a shallow prick for saying big and hot are mutually exclusive and he's no different from thousands of other guys who lust after skeletons. i'm just sick of the "retaliation" mentality...i don't like people saying fat girls are gross or disgusting, so i wouldn't say the same about skinny chicks. they're not my taste, the world is fatophobic, old story.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 11, 2007)

Ahhh.... *smiles*

So shines a good deed... in a weary world.


----------



## Waxwing (May 11, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> i don't think it's lame at all...we're allowed to morph skinny celebrities into fat ones for our taste but vice versa is "disgusting?" yeah this person's obviously a shallow prick for saying big and hot are mutually exclusive and he's no different from thousands of other guys who lust after skeletons. i'm just sick of the "retaliation" mentality...i don't like people saying fat girls are gross or disgusting, so i wouldn't say the same about skinny chicks. they're not my taste, the world is fatophobic, old story.



You posted exactly what I was thinking, thereby saving me some typing. You are exactly right.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 11, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> i don't think it's lame at all...we're allowed to morph skinny celebrities into fat ones for our taste but vice versa is "disgusting?" yeah this person's obviously a shallow prick for saying big and hot are mutually exclusive and he's no different from thousands of other guys who lust after skeletons. i'm just sick of the "retaliation" mentality...i don't like people saying fat girls are gross or disgusting, so i wouldn't say the same about skinny chicks. they're not my taste, the world is fatophobic, old story.



In all honesty, I don't like morphs making thin chicks fat. I think it is sad either way. People are so consumed with changing everyone's body to satisfy their needs....it shouldn't be that way if EVERYONE was into acceptance...size or otherwise.

I think the technology is amazing...but the reason behind the morphs either way is still a bit sad to me.


----------



## Waxwing (May 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> In all honesty, I don't like morphs making thin chicks fat.



I don't like them either. It's creepy in either direction, like you said. Either way it's telling someone that they aren't right as they are.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 11, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I don't like them either. It's creepy in either direction, like you said. Either way it's telling someone that they aren't right as they are.



Give me natural anytime - the pictures, most of which are very amateurish are a waste of space and surely the morpher could be doing something more useful with their time.

 

dX


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2007)

Tooz said:


> "This video shows the real power of Photoshop by turning a big fat chick into a tiny hot little model. The same effect can be achieved by drinking 8 shots of tequila."
> 
> ...


is it bad that this made me laugh? i mean sure, it's offensive, but...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> is it bad that this made me laugh? i mean sure, it's offensive, but...




You know what's funny? At first I didn't get it...I thought I was being told I could lose weight on a tequila diet, lmao.


----------



## Brenda (May 11, 2007)

Why is this anymore offensive than morphing a woman's picture? Either way you are making her what she is not to give yourself a tingle.

Brenda


----------



## Jes (May 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> You know what's funny? At first I didn't get it...I thought I was being told I could lose weight on a tequila diet, lmao.



that IS funny. but, i bet you could! (i know i have...)


----------



## Seth Warren (May 11, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> i don't think it's lame at all...we're allowed to morph skinny celebrities into fat ones for our taste but vice versa is "disgusting?" yeah this person's obviously a shallow prick for saying big and hot are mutually exclusive and he's no different from thousands of other guys who lust after skeletons. i'm just sick of the "retaliation" mentality...i don't like people saying fat girls are gross or disgusting, so i wouldn't say the same about skinny chicks. they're not my taste, the world is fatophobic, old story.



Watch this one...he's using logic...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2007)

yep, I agree with Dan as well .. same as FAs morphing thin women into fat ones.

and let me tell you .. 8 shots of tequila + a pillow wedged up a thin girls shirt = I'm sayin' it's just like the real thing! :batting:


----------



## tinkerbell (May 11, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> i don't think it's lame at all...we're allowed to morph skinny celebrities into fat ones for our taste but vice versa is "disgusting?" yeah this person's obviously a shallow prick for saying big and hot are mutually exclusive and he's no different from thousands of other guys who lust after skeletons. i'm just sick of the "retaliation" mentality...i don't like people saying fat girls are gross or disgusting, so i wouldn't say the same about skinny chicks. they're not my taste, the world is fatophobic, old story.





Waxwing said:


> You posted exactly what I was thinking, thereby saving me some typing. You are exactly right.



 Thats basically what I was thinking too


----------



## Chimpi (May 11, 2007)

_Baby used to have 'back'!_

I was saying to myself "Wow, she really has a monginormous head now", and then they started to shrink her head. Personally, that's some really, really good photoshop art, however she definately looked better before.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2007)

That's damn impressive


----------



## cactopus (May 11, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Also, though, I think it's cool in a way that you can do that with photoshop. While I think what the person is DOING is lame, I wish I had that much skill.



Indeed. I'd put it to good use on art in the reverse direction. I think Stinkin Steve is really good at this kind of thing.

I'd really like to see some publicly available software that does age and other body progressions like they use for police and missing persons reports. I highly doubt that stuff is automated though... but if you could come up with mathematical algorithms to do it I'd find that fascinating.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 11, 2007)

did anyone see the corpse bride? 

(answer: if you watched the end of that, then yes.)

why'd she have to get the goth-kid hair to complete the skeletal look?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 12, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> did anyone see the corpse bride?
> 
> (answer: if you watched the end of that, then yes.)
> 
> why'd she have to get the goth-kid hair to complete the skeletal look?




That's totally what she reminded me of too! What was her name? Emily? yup, looked just like her!


----------



## Waxwing (May 12, 2007)

I just rewatched it, because I'm a glutton for punishment.

You know, she looks great at either size. But someone said it earlier that it isn't the morph that's offensive, but the description which makes you sick.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2007)

Description: Gross. Mad skillz = Casey jealous.


----------



## Friday (May 12, 2007)

Somebody needs to get a life. :doh: 

With all the millions of photos that are available out there in every size, shape and color, why would you waste that much of your life to create one that doesn't even exist? Big to little or little to big, it doesn't make a lick of sense to me.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 12, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> In all honesty, I don't like morphs making thin chicks fat. I think it is sad either way. People are so consumed with changing everyone's body to satisfy their needs....it shouldn't be that way if EVERYONE was into acceptance...size or otherwise.
> 
> I think the technology is amazing...but the reason behind the morphs either way is still a bit sad to me.



i don't think it's sad or creepy. i think they allow people to visualize and create their less realistic fantasies in a safe, personal (re: masturbatable) capacity. better someone exercising the limits of photoshop than the limits of a real person's health. people can't help having a fetish that makes them want to do potentially risky things; they aren't shallow. i think morphs are a good way to get that out (nothing against practicing in real life! do it safely, kids!), and in my punk-rock opinion, a good way to take the piss out of an annoying majority: diet-conscious celebrities.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 12, 2007)

Um. I think everyone should get an Eclair. With like Boston Creme or something. Word.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 13, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Um. I think everyone should get an Eclair. With like Boston Creme or something. Word.




Oh my Godz yo. Fo REAL! Éclair's are my mosts favorite pastry..with custard inside...mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## BigChaz (May 13, 2007)

Friday said:


> Somebody needs to get a life. :doh:
> 
> With all the millions of photos that are available out there in every size, shape and color, why would you waste that much of your life to create one that doesn't even exist? Big to little or little to big, it doesn't make a lick of sense to me.



Probably because it was to make a video to show off his skills / show the power of photoshop / make an entertaining video.


----------



## Chimpi (May 13, 2007)

Friday said:


> Somebody needs to get a life. :doh:
> 
> With all the millions of photos that are available out there in every size, shape and color, why would you waste that much of your life to create one that doesn't even exist? Big to little or little to big, it doesn't make a lick of sense to me.



I would think that there would be a *huge* market for someone with this particular skill. Especially considering the incredibly high standards of fashion, and what physical form is "right" in the world. But, I may be wrong of course, and I do not at all agree with changing someones physical appearance for the sake of a picture going public. I can imagine that there are plenty of models that have their picture modified in some way or another before the picture is released...


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I would think that there would be a *huge* market for someone with this particular skill. Especially considering the incredibly high standards of fashion, and what physical form is "right" in the world. But, I may be wrong of course, and I do not at all agree with changing someones physical appearance for the sake of a picture going public. I can imagine that there are plenty of models that have their picture modified in some way or another before the picture is released...



It used to be a bigger market than it is now. The market is flooded with photoshop retouchers now. It's hard to get work doing that. 

All pictures are modified to some degree. Pores are always photoshopped out. It's pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 13, 2007)

the only photoshopping I've done of body manipulation was I made my GF gain 300ish pounds by putting her head on Big cutie Cindy's body and "fluffing" her a bit ^^;; - side note my GF loves the picture XD -


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Why is this anymore offensive than morphing a woman's picture? Either way you are making her what she is not to give yourself a tingle.
> 
> Brenda



Good point .


----------



## Friday (May 13, 2007)

BigChaz said:


> Probably because it was to make a video to show off his skills / show the power of photoshop / make an entertaining video.



So morph a shed into Buckingham palace. People who are having this done voluntarily aren't my beef, nor do I care what goes on between someone and their monitor. However, when someone takes a picture without permission and uses it to publicly do something potentially humiliating to someone, whether by making them fat, skinny, Martian, putting them in what used to be known as 'compromising positions' or giving them bunny ears, that person needs a good thumping.

If this 'artist' didn't have the permission of the person in the original photo he should be prosecuted.


----------



## Chimpi (May 13, 2007)

Friday said:


> However, when someone takes a picture without permission and uses it to publicly making them Martian, that person needs a good thumping. End Quote Refracturing



Hey... you're on to something.....


----------



## Sparrow (May 14, 2007)

Why? Why?! *sad face*


----------

